# [Kaufberatung] TN mit 144Hz oder IPS - ich brauche Hilfe :(



## Riokat (26. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das Gefühl das ich mittlerweile alle Links im Internet lila geklickt habe und bin trotzdem noch nicht weiter. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine Anregung geben - vielleicht ist ja jemand auch von IPS zu TN gewechselt und es ist gar nicht so das große Thema. Kurz zum Szenario: Ich besitze aktuell einen Eizo Foris FS2333 und einen billigen Acer TN Monitor. Der ist wirklich richtiger Käse - war aber einfach nur als Zweitmonitor gedacht. Mittlerweile nervt es mich aber extrem das vor mir zwei Monitore mit unterschiedlichem Panel, mit unterschiedlicher Bildschirmgröße (23" und 24") und unterschiedlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten stehen. Vom optischen mal ganz zu schweigen...

Ich nehme einfach mal den Fragenkatalog aus dem angepinnten Thread - damit müsste dann die Situation klar werden 

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
600-700€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Eizo Foris FS2333

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
EVGA GTX 980 Ti - Wassergekühlt

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Das Hauptproblem... beides kriege ich wohl nicht unter einen Hut:
Ich spiele an meinem Rechner. Und nehme den Kram auch noch für YouTube auf. Zusätzlich streame ich auf Twitch. Damit verdiene ich mir mittlerweile auch ein Teil meines Lebensunterhaltes (kleines Nebengewerbe) - sprich höher als 1080p wird wohl so nicht drin sein. Für Twitch brauche ich kein WQHD und auf YouTube ist 60FPS > 1440p. Vor allem weil 98% der Zuschauer ohnehin maximal 1080p schauen.
Spiele sind hauptsächlich World of Tanks, World of Warships, verschiedene Shooter (mehr Casual) wie Overwatch oder das kommende Battlefield 1 aber auch sehr viele Strategiespiele (ich liebe bspw. die Paradox Strategiespiele)

ZUSÄTZLICH bin ich leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf. Mein jetziger Eizo FS2333 ist auch nicht das beste was die Farbechtheit angeht... vermutlich hat der sogar unter 90% sRGB Farbraumabdeckung. Aber es ist immerhin nen IPS Panel. Sprich vom Gamma und Konstrast wohl besser als nen TN-Panel. Zumindest glaube ich das...
Mittlerweile bin ich aber ganz davon weggekommen das Gaming und mein Bildbearbeitungskram vereinbar ist. Vermutlich muss ich mir für meine Fotos dann doch mal nen eigenes System hinstellen oder nen Mac kaufen... trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn der Monitor halbwegs dafür brauchbar wäre. Keine Ahnung ob da der Unterschied zwischen TN-Panel und Gaming IPS-Panel so riesig ist wie man immer glaubt. 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ich überlege ob ich mir die Bildschirme an eine VESA Halterung schraube. Ein 24" würde mir reichen - vor allem weil ich glaube das 27" und 1080p einfach von der Pixeldichte nicht so toll aussieht.
Ob ich 144Hz brauche... keine Ahnung. Nachdem ich meine angestaubte Grafikkarte mit der 980 Ti ersetzt habe und alle Spiele auf 60FPS liefen war das für mich eine Offenbarung. In vielen Foren lese ich "vermisst du bei deinen 60Hz etwas? Nein? Dann reichen dir die ja" - aber wie kann ich etwas vermissen, was ich nie erlebt habe? Jeder der nen 144Hz Monitor hat, will aber nichts anderes mehr. Vielleicht hilft das: Ich spiele meine spiele sehr gerne flüssig. Es nervt mich wenn die FPS auf 30 runter fallen. 

Zuletzt: Ja ich habe mir schon reichlich Monitore angeguckt, schreibe auch ein paar rein sofern ihr das wollt. Aber aktuell würde ich das einfach erstmal offen lassen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße,
Rio~


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. August 2016)

Da dein Budget recht viel zulässt, werde ich mal verschiedene Vorschläge machen:

1x Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> solider Allrounder (auch beim Gaming), tolles Panel, was deinen Fotos zu Gute kommen könnte
1x AOC g2460Pg Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> 144 Hz, FHD. 24" + GSync, allerdings ein TN-Panel
1x Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> 144 HZ, WQHD, 27" + GSync, ebenfalls TN

Bei deinem Budget wäre theoretisch sogar die Kombi aus IPS + 27" + 144Hz + WQHD drin, allerdings ist das immer ein Glücksspiel einen wirklich guten Monitor zu erwischen.

Prinzipiell geht meine Tendenz zum U2515H, da du anscheinend nicht gerade überwiegend Shooter spielst. Falls es eine Option für dich ist (ich kenn die Größe deines Schreibtisches ja nicht): Den Dell zum arbeiten und den AOC zum zocken?! Mal so als Idee ^^

Edit: Ob sich das "Upgrade" vom Eizo auf den Dell lohnt, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen....evtl tut´s der Eizo ja auch noch zusammen mit einem neuen flotten TN


----------



## Riokat (26. August 2016)

Hmm... muss ich optisch mal gucken wie das wirken würde. Ursprünglich wollte ich zwei gleiche hinstellen. Aber einen 144Hz und einen IPS... das wäre auch möglich. Lightroom sowie Photoshop bieten es an, die Bildvorschau auf den einen Monitor und die Werkzeuge auf dem anderen Monitor anzuzeigen. Das wäre durchaus eine Überlegung Wert!

Aber zahlt man für GSync nicht gehörig drauf? Habe gelesen, dass sich GSync eigentlich nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Dagnarus (26. August 2016)

Ja das Thema spielen und Fotobearbeitung unter einen Hut zu kriegen ist nicht so einfach... Geht, aber ist in beide Richtungen ein Kompromiss. 

Ich bin vor nem halben Jahr von einem TN Panel zu IPS gewechselt. Gerade weil es mir dann doch eher auf die Fotobearbeitung als aufs Spielen ankam. Wenn der Fokus auf dem Spielen liegt, würde ich sowieso eher zu einem TN Panel raten als zu IPS. Hatte vorher einen Benq XL2720T (120Hz) und war hochzufrieden damit. Hat sich alles flüssig gespielt (WOW, BF4, Anno2205). Der neue Monitor hat jetzt leider nur noch 60Hz (4K halt) und ich bin am überlegen den alten als Zweitmonitor wieder anzuschliessen. Gerade in Shootern sind mehr als 60Hz besser. GSync ist aber so eine Sache. Wenn ich einen > 100Hz Monitor hab, lass ich die Spiele einfach so laufen das sie > 100 FPS machen. GSynch bringt in meinen Augen nur dann was, wenn ich mich im Bereich unter 60Hz/FPS bewege. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger Marketing"Blödsinn". Der Mensch sieht eh nur knapp 20 Bilder pro Sekunde.


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

~24 Bilder pro Sekunde , geht aber in eine andere Richtung, sonst würden 24FPS / 24Hz genügen und das ist Quark.

IPS kann auch 165Hz
TN: Acer Predator XB271HU *Ab*miprz @ 144/165Hz /1ms
IPS: Acer Predator XB271HU *b*miprz @ 144/165Hz / 4ms

Der neue Marketing"Blödsinn":
AOC Gaming-Monitore: Zu Weihnachten kommen 240 Hertz - Golem.de
ASUS ROG Swift PG258Q - Gaming-Monitor mit 240 Hz im Hands-on


----------



## Riokat (26. August 2016)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> ~24 Bilder pro Sekunde , geht aber in eine andere Richtung, sonst würden 24FPS / 24Hz genügen und das ist Quark.
> 
> IPS kann auch 165Hz
> TN: Acer Predator XB271HU *Ab*miprz @ 144/165Hz /1ms
> ...



Da scheint es mir aber ne krasse Serienstreuung zu geben und 27" sowie 2K - ob ich da bspw. bei Battlefield 1 auf die Frames komme? Beim Aufnehmen von Video Footage? Das glaube ich irgendwie kaum.


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

Mag sein, ...naja und über BF1, die FPS erzeugen die GPU. 

Es ist in jedem Fall so: Rocket League mit 150+ FPS auf meinem 60Hz TFT macht einen deutlichen Unterschied, als wenn es nur 60FPS sind. 
Ich bin da noch am Testen, ob das anders rum auch spürbar ist, eben mit 60FPS aber 144Hz. Den Acer hab ich erst seit Dienstag auf'm Tisch.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Der Mensch sieht eh nur knapp 20 Bilder pro Sekunde.


Was vollkommener Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Dagnarus (1. September 2016)

Aha. Da hat mal wieder einer in Biologie geschlafen. Benutz mal Wikipedia.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. September 2016)

Ja, stimmt! Wenn ich die Frames auf ~25-25 FPS festnagle, dann gibt es zu ~60 oder 100FPS+ keinen Unterschied. Wie man "sieht", habe ich früher ebenfalls im Biologieunterricht aufgepasst ...


----------



## MarkusK531 (1. September 2016)

@Dagnarus: Ich rieche gefährliches Halbwisse


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2016)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Aha. Da hat mal wieder einer in Biologie geschlafen. Benutz mal Wikipedia.


Wow, immer wieder kommen die Leute damit an.


----------



## Dagnarus (1. September 2016)

Es ist eine Tatsache das der Mensch nicht mehr als 18-20 Bilder pro Sekunde sehen kann. Biologisch gesehen. Das es sich beim spielen besser "anfühlt" wenn man mit 30fps+ spielt liegt an der Technik und das es Zeit braucht bevor der Computer Befehle in die Tat umsetzt. Wäre die Zeitspanne zwischen Eingabe ud Darstellung quasi wie in der Realität nahe Null, bräuchte man nur 25fps. Leider ist das nicht der Fall weshalb 60-100fps sich besser machen. Aber wie gesagt liegt das an den Unzulänglichkeiten der Technik.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2016)

Genau und deswegen sieht man ja auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps Videos bei Youtube, zwischen PAL 25fps und NTSC 29,97fps und die Zuschauer beim Hobbit waren auch garnicht verwirrt, weil der mit 48 anstatt 24fps lief.


----------



## MarkusK531 (1. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau und deswegen sieht man ja auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps Videos bei Youtube, zwischen PAL 25fps und NTSC 29,97fps und die Zuschauer beim Hobbit waren auch garnicht verwirrt, weil der mit 48 anstatt 24fps lief.



lol


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. September 2016)

Wiki hilft:
Bildwiederholfrequenz – Wikipedia

und hier anschaulich:

Planet Schule – Multimedia – Interaktive Animationen Detailseite – Schulfernsehen multimedial des SWR und des WDR

Ab 20 Bilder/s ist es für die meisten schon "flüssig". Allerdings nur bei "normal" schnellen Bewegungen. Bei schnellen, oder abrupten Richtungsänderungen reichen dann selbst 24-30 FPS nicht mehr aus, und das Auge nimmt ein "Ruckeln" wahr. Das Objekt "beamt" praktisch von einer Position zur anderen, weil die Zwischenbilder nicht mehr schnell genug und kontinuierlich (flüssig) dargestellt werden können.

Ähnlich bei "Magiern" und deren Fingerfertigkeit (Kartentricks). Das Auge und eine normale TV-Kamera ist zu langsam. Mit einer High-Speed-Kamera aufgenommen... 

So long,...


----------

